# Our Mini Photo Shoot! (photo heavy!)



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

I needed some new pictures for this college football season, so today I thought I would try and get some. Well... I'm not overly pleased with these pictures, AT ALL. I don't take very good pictures anyways, but someone had messed with all my settings and I didn't notice until halfway through when I was done. It made a lot of my photos blurry and not even good enough to share. I think I'm going to go get some more that I actually LIKE tomorrow! =D

Anyways.. Here are some pictures!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

_Really, Mom?_


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

_I'm winking at you! =)_

















_I love this picture<3 I just wish it was clearer, of course not though! lol_









_Are we done now? Notice she is naked... I love her without her collar, so I was hoping to get a few good ones. But, of course, she wasn't having any of that!_


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Outtakes:

_Mmmm... Those Chicken Houses and Egg Houses sure smell good!_









_This looks interesting... anything is more interesting than staring at that stupid camera!_









_Phoebe... Always gotta ruin the shot!_









And one more of her... This time running back after escaping evil mom. She's such a weirdo! =D









Thats all!  I'm hoping tomorrow I can get some better ones. =)


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

The important thing is, will there even be a Gator team this year with Tebow gone :biggrin: 

Of course, since my Mother-in-law and Father-in-law were both Gators, and my husband was born and spent the first two years of his life while they were still Gators, ......we kind of have to be Gator fans here, no matter what state we live in or who's on the team. Complete with Gator hats, cup *******, etc.


LOVE the pics!!! Does he get to go to the games with you? :biggrin:


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

chowder said:


> The important thing is, will there even be a Gator team this year with Tebow gone :biggrin:
> 
> Of course, since my Mother-in-law and Father-in-law were both Gators, and my husband was born and spent the first two years of his life while they were still Gators, ......we kind of have to be Gator fans here, no matter what state we live in or who's on the team. Complete with Gator hats, cup *******, etc.
> 
> ...


Oh... There will be a team :biggrin: John Brantley is an AMAZING football player... He absolutely KILLED my Dad's football team during high school (he's a football coach in case you didn't catch that! lol), I mean literally killed them. I love me some Tebow<3, but Brantley is a better/swifter passer. And while not as big, he can still run them over! lol At the same time... I wish Tebow never graduated, haha.

Harleigh doesn't get to go usually. We don't go to many, but we are going tomorrow! Woot! My brother bought 2 tickets and since my Dad is a football coach he gets free tickets to the game! So now we all get to go (well minus my sister, but she just recently moved out of the state) and have fun. 

On rivalry games we usually have parties and cookouts, so she does get to go to those. Decked out in her Gator gear, of course! :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

What a great little mascot! Blurry or not, they are still awesome pics of Harleigh. :wink:


----------

